# Advice on how to deal with a tricky redundancy(ish) situation



## anuj21k (25 Jul 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Hi,[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]  I work for a semi-state company and in recent times they have come up with a plan that some permanent staff are made redundant, though as they cant fire them or have offered them any redundancy money yet. They are encouraged to apply for new roles but at a lower pay rate than they are already at. I was ready my contract and there is no scenario which covers this, I want to get legal advice or advice from someone in similar position that how to handle this situation. I am working here for 4 years and will leave if offered 1 year’s pay as compensation. Last year’s we were offered half year’s but I was late to subscribe. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]I am competent enough and am sure can definitely find a better position outside than crawling in a mis-managed company. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]PS: I am not one of those who got paid more than private sector workers so no hate mails please. My managers who were on 5-10x more than me were offered crazy amount of money to leave which I can only dream off and they are still taking them to court for unfair dismissal.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Many Thanks for your help in advance...[/FONT]


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jul 2012)

Perhaps you could get some advice from [broken link removed][broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (25 Jul 2012)

Is it a commercial semi state company (ESB, Bord Gais, Bord na Mona etc) or is it a public service agency type of organisation?


----------



## flattea2 (25 Jul 2012)

Wow, 1 years salary for only working there 4 years?

Are you permanent staff or on a contract (fixed term or open ended)? Its not very clear from your post.


----------



## anuj21k (26 Jul 2012)

Its a commercial semi state company, and contrary to belief on research I have found and offered more money and prospects outside than inside the company. I am a permanent staff and on low pay. Thanks


----------



## Murfnm (26 Jul 2012)

1 years salary for 4 years working is way over the odds.  Generally 2nd round redundancy offers are less than that offers in the 1st round.


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Jul 2012)

You're looking for over 6 times statutory? You're in cloud cuckoo land.


----------

